# Heeey



## Inseminator (Apr 11, 2013)

Hey all, been training for a couple of years now at 22. Currently at 85kg 6ft at11% body fat. On a diet of around 4000 cal a day to maintain weight as very high metabolism. Taking hurricane xs currently but trying to get up to 87kg and 10% bf. Any almost natural way to gain the extra 2kg and not put on too much body fat? Cheers!

Keep on getting aesthetic and birds wanting to get inseminated!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

heeeeeyyyyyyyyy u gonna do well


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey shawty. lemme holla at you right quick ya know what im sayin. checkin you out over there you lookin kinda good, ya know what im sayin. so i was wondering ya know how about you and me go back to the place, get comfortable, probably sip on some of this henney, you know what im sayin, and after that, you know what im... sayin, we can do the grownup and you can let me clap on dem cheeks, ya hear me?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

lxm said:


> Hey shawty. lemme holla at you right quick ya know what im sayin. checkin you out over there you lookin kinda good, ya know what im sayin. so i was wondering ya know how about you and me go back to the place, get comfortable, probably sip on some of this henney, you know what im sayin, and after that, you know what im... sayin, we can do the grownup and you can let me clap on dem cheeks, ya hear me?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

4 posts in negged to fvck :laugh:

Looks like spermburper or whatever his name is has got it wrong....


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Keep making threads like this and I'll be invoicing you for my bandwidth


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Come on now, he is American, most of them don't know how to interact with humanity. Perhaps hacksii will explain to him.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

lxm said:


> Hey shawty. lemme holla at you right quick ya know what im sayin. checkin you out over there you lookin kinda good, ya know what im sayin. so i was wondering ya know how about you and me go back to the place, get comfortable, probably sip on some of this henney, you know what im sayin, and after that, you know what im... sayin, we can do the grownup and you can let me clap on dem cheeks, ya hear me?


This was posted by some troll a few weeks ago...

Did you save it? Are you the Troll? Or did you copy and past it?


----------



## cris (Apr 11, 2012)

i clicked on expecting the Fonz (big disappointment)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

cris said:


> i clicked on expecting the Fonz (big disappointment)


Me too. I love the Fonz :thumb:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

cris said:


> i clicked on expecting the Fonz (big disappointment)





[email protected] said:


> Me too. I love the Fonz :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Gary29 said:


>


Heyyyyy! You just wish you were as cool as The Fonz


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Heyyyyy! You just wish you were as cool as The Fonz


 :crying: doesn't everyone?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> :crying: doesn't everyone?


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

i do love a good fonz :thumb:


----------

